

What is a "fug"? could this word catch on? - samaparicio

fug [fuhg]  (n)<p>1. a very poorly thought out feature.<p>2. a bug so virtuous that it appears to some as a feature.<p>From the fusion of “feature” and “bug”<p>What do you think? Would you use it?
======
billturner
You're going to have a hard time reclaiming the word/acronym from the
celebrity gossip weblogs/sites:

<http://www.internetslang.com/FUG.asp>
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fug>
<http://gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/> etc..

------
pg
Fug already has a meaning. It's the smell of a stuffy room. (It's one of Rtm's
favorite words.)

